# الممنحيات انواعها ومعادلاتها وكيفية توقيعها



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

:28:مرحبا بكم مرة اخري في موضوع جديد وهو المنحنيات انواعها ومعادلاتها وكيفية توقيعها في الطبيعة 
وهو عبارة عن بحث جمعته من عدة مراجع عربية وانجليزية 
فيه فائدة وذكرة للمهندس المحترف 
وتوضيح ومعلومات قيمة للمهندسين الخريجين 
يلا للموضوع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

​المنحنيات أنواعها ومعادلاتها وكيفية توقيعها​​​​_مقدمة:_​_في كثير من الأحيان يواجه المصصم للطرق مهمة وصل الخطوط المستقيم والمتقاطعة لمسار الطريق بمنحنيات غايتها تفادي التغير المفاجئ في الاتجاه وتسهيل الانتقال التدريجي بين هذه _الخطوط ​​​​ويمكن تقسيم المنحنيات إلي :​​ 1- منحنيات أفقية : وهي التي تربط بين خطوط التقاطعات في المسارات الأفقية . ​ 2- منحنيات راسية : وهي التي تربط بين خطوط التقاطعات في المسارات الراسية .​​​​العوامل التي توثر في تصميم المنحنيات :​​ + طبوغرافية الأرض .​ + النقاط الحاكمة لمسار الطريق (المدن والقرى التي يجب يمر بها الطريق ) ​ + العوامل الاقتصادية ​ + العوائق الموجودة علي المسار​ + السرعة التصميمية ​​​​​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

​* المنحنيات الافقية :*​*- **أنواعها :*​​*+ منحنيات دائرية بسيطة : مكونه من قوس دائري واحد يربط بين خطين مستقيمين *​​​​​​​​​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

*+ منحنيات دائرية مركبة : وفيه يتصل الاتجاهين ببعضهما عن طريق قوسين من دائرتين ذواتي إنصاف أقطار مختلفة وتقع مراكز الدوائر في اتجاه واحد *​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

* المنحنيات العكسية :*​​*  حيث يتم ربط الخطين المستقيمين بقوسين من دائرتين تقع مراكزهما في اتجاهين مختلفين *


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

* المنحنيات الانتقالية:*​* وفيه يصل الاتجاهين ببعضهما عن طريق قوس ذي إنصاف أقطار تتراوح بين مالا نهاية إلي نصف قطر معين *​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

توجد مع تعاريف صور توضيحية ولكنها لم تظهر في المنتدي 
سوف ارفع الملف كامل علي المنتدي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

* معادلات المنحنيات الافقية:*​​* معادلات المنحني البسيط :**- *​​​
*Point of Intersection (PI): the point at which the two tangents to the curve intersect *
*Delta Angle: the angle between the tangents is also equal to the angle at the center of the curve *
*Back Tangent: for a survey progressing to the right, it is the straight line that connects the PC to the PI *
*Forward Tangent: for a survey progressing to the right, it is the straight line that connects the PI to the PT *
*Point of Curvature (PC): the beginning point of the curve *


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

Point of Tangency (PT): the end point of the curve 
Tangent Distance (T): the distance from the PC to PI or from the PI to PT 
External Distance (E): the distance from the PI to the middle point of the curve 
Middle Ordinate (M): the distance from the middle point of the curve to the middle of the chord joining the PC and PT 
Long Chord (LC): the distance along the line joining the PC and the PT 
Length of Curve: the difference in stationing along the curve between the PC and the PT 
 

​​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

ارفع اليكم الملف الكامل لبحث
يظهر ان خاصية الصور غير متاحه في المنتدي فالمعذرة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

كيفية توقيع المنحنيات علي الطبيعة : 
هناك ثلاثة طرق لتوقيع المنحنيات علي الطبيعة 
1- عن طريق الابعاد الطولية 
2- عن طريق الابعاد الطولية والزوايا 
3-عن طريق الاحداثيات 
وسوف اتكلم بالتفصيل عن الطريقتان الثانية والثالثة لانها اكثر استخداما


----------



## garary (20 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

ائكم تهمنا للموصلة الموضوع والكتابة عنه


----------



## topographer (21 يناير 2009)

جزيت خيرا" كثيرا"


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2009)

*ائكم تهمنا للموصلة الموضوع والكتابة عنه*​


----------



## حسام يونس (21 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

كيفية توقيع المنحنيات الافقية : 
طريقة التوقيع عن طريق والابعاد الطولية :
ساشرح هذا الطريقة بصورة مختصرة و مفيدة :
اولا: المنحنيات البسيطة:
المعطيات المطلوبة:
زواية انحراف المنحني D 
طول المنحني L 

لحساب الزواية مطلوبة توقيها لكل متر = D/2)/L) = d)
بعد ذلك يقسم المنحني اقسام طوالية حسب مسار الطريق فمثلا كل 25 متر او 20 متر 
لتصبح الزواية المطلوبة لتوقيع هذه الاجزاء هي 
25*d 
or
20*d


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

كيفية توقيع المنحنيات الافقية : 
طريقة التوقيع عن طريق والابعاد الطولية :
ساشرح هذا الطريقة بصورة مختصرة و مفيدة :
اولا: المنحنيات البسيطة:
المعطيات المطلوبة:
زواية انحراف المنحني


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

كيفية توقيع المنحنيات الافقية : 
طريقة التوقيع عن طريق والابعاد الطولية :
ساشرح هذا الطريقة بصورة مختصرة و مفيدة :
اولا: المنحنيات البسيطة:
المعطيات المطلوبة:
زواية انحراف المنحني D 
طول المنحني L 
نحسب زواية التوقيع للمتر الواحد =D/2)/L)=d
نقسم طول المنحني للاقسا م متساوية مثلا 25 متر او 20 متر 
لتصبح ز واية التوقيع للمسافات 25 او 20 هي 
25*d 
20 *d


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

:59:_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## garary (22 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

توقيع المنحني البسيط:
بعد حساب الزوايا لمسافات المختلفة للمنحني 
نضع الجهاز الثيولايت او total station علي نقطة بداية المنحني pc ونعمل الاعدادات اللازمة لجهاز ونضع عاكس في نقطة تقاطع المنحني ip ونوجه الجهاز لهذا النقطة ونقوم يتصفير الجهاز اي نجعل قراءة الجهاز لهذه الزواية 000 
لتوقيع اول نقطة في المنحني نحرك الجهاز يقراء زواية مقدارها 20*d او 25*d حسب المسافة التي نختارها 
لتوقيع النقطة الثانية تصبح قراءة الزواية 40*d او 50*d ( بعد المسافة يحسب من الجهاز)


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

:59:_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## مصعب كامل (22 يناير 2009)

شكراباشمهندس هجو


----------



## عبدالله البطل (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يناير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## omarghad (23 يناير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## ahmadj5 (23 يناير 2009)

يا رائع مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

المنحنيات الراسية :
انواعها ومعادلاتها 
كلها علي الملف الاتي :


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

بعد معرفة انواع المنحنيات افقية وراسية ومعادلاتها 
سوف نحدث عن المشاكل التي تواجه مهندس المساحة في توقيع هذه المنحنيات 
وهي .....................................................
*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## ROUDS (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2009)

*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## مهندس-مساحي (31 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه ومجهود عظيم


----------



## محمدين علي (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكور علي المعلومة يا اخي


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (8 فبراير 2009)

المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق والجسور​​( وزارة المواصلات )​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 فبراير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## sofiane2424 (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 فبراير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## aaammmly (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس


----------



## garary (12 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس


----------



## مزن محمود (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور و ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 فبراير 2009)

دعوة المومن لاخيه المومن بظهر الغيب مستجابه 
فادعوا لنا


----------



## ahmadj5 (13 فبراير 2009)

اللهم بارك لدفع الله و لنا بعلمه وزده و زدنا علما يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات و الارض . . اللهم آمين آمين .


----------



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

رائع عظيم مميز جميل حلو 
جزاك الله خير على هل مجهود الرائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 فبراير 2009)

ahmadj5 قال:


> اللهم بارك لدفع الله و لنا بعلمه وزده و زدنا علما يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات و الارض . . اللهم آمين آمين .


دعوتك ربنا يقبلها وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (8 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 مارس 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​*​


----------



## moh_hom (8 مارس 2009)

:1::3::15:مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:73::73::58::57::34::5:


----------



## eng: issa (8 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حازم2010 (8 مارس 2009)

موضوعك مفيد جدا
جزيت عنا خيرا
وزوجت بكرا


----------



## ابوهشوم (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 مارس 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## مساح ابو مراد (10 مارس 2009)

[مشكوووور جدا على المعلومات


----------



## ابوهشوم (10 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن احمد (11 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​*​


----------



## haval2005 (11 مارس 2009)




----------



## sabryano (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد هرويت (11 مارس 2009)

احسنت بارك الله فيك ..........................................................................


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مارس 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​*​


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 مارس 2009)

أستاذي العزيز / جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (17 مارس 2009)

شوف يا ابو الدفاع انا بقوليك عقدتنا بمشاركاتك 
والله انا متابع اغلب مشاركاتك انت واخوانا المساح 10 و ابوبكر (معليش هو اسم مكتوب الانجليزى فى المنتدى ) مش عشان سودانيين لكن كتاباتكم ثرة واضافة حقيقية للمنتدى 
انا فى انتظار المنحنيات الانتقالية واظن الجميع معى فى الحتة دى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 مارس 2009)

جعفرالقراشى قال:


> شوف يا ابو الدفاع انا بقوليك عقدتنا بمشاركاتك
> والله انا متابع اغلب مشاركاتك انت واخوانا المساح 10 و ابوبكر (معليش هو اسم مكتوب الانجليزى فى المنتدى ) مش عشان سودانيين لكن كتاباتكم ثرة واضافة حقيقية للمنتدى
> انا فى انتظار المنحنيات الانتقالية واظن الجميع معى فى الحتة دى


شكرا علي المتابعة وجزاك الله خيرا 

عضو متميز







 








*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​*​


----------



## mody4ever (30 مارس 2009)

> *بعد معرفة انواع المنحنيات افقية وراسية ومعادلاتها
> سوف نحدث عن المشاكل التي تواجه مهندس المساحة في توقيع هذه المنحنيات
> وهي .................................................. ...
> واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​*​



فى انتظار مشاركتك دى يا بشمهندس 

فى غاية الاهميه


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (31 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم : جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك , الموضوع فعلا مميز وننتظرالمزيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​​*


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي دفع الله على هذا الموضوع القيم. واتمني لك التوفيق....


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2009)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> مشكور اخي دفع الله على هذا الموضوع القيم. واتمني لك التوفيق....



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2009)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> مشكور اخي دفع الله على هذا الموضوع القيم. واتمني لك التوفيق....



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​*​


----------



## hassan bashabsheh (20 أبريل 2009)

اين معادلات المنحنى الراسي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 أبريل 2009)

hassan bashabsheh قال:


> اين معادلات المنحنى الراسي


 الملف فيه كل المعادلات الافقية والراسية 
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​*​


----------



## alnorany (21 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك جهودك ويزيدك من علمه لتزودنا به ونرجو ان لاتبخل علينا بأي معلومه ولو كانت صغيره وأجرك على الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## السندباد المساحي (12 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخانا الكريم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (12 مايو 2009)

*اللهم اغفر لهم ولوالديهما ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تاخر*
وقيهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
وادخلهم الفردوس الاعلى مع الانبياء والصالحين والشهداء
واجعل دعائهم مستجاب فى الدنيا والاخرة
امين يارب العالمين​


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا اخ دفع الله حمدان هجو على معلوماتك الرائعه ونرجوا المواصلة , الهم اغفر له ولوالدية وارحمهما واسكنهم فسيح جناتك


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 مايو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## ياسر سالمان (16 مايو 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


>


 اللهم كما يحب الدعاء هذا لنفسه فارضي عنه واستجب له


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 مايو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## mansy77 (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لك في علمك يا دفع الله وجزاك عنا الثواب الجزيل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مزن محمود (18 مايو 2009)

جـــــزاك الله الف خير


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## اللورد جميل (19 يونيو 2009)

الأخ ابو الدوافع دعواتي لك ولوالديك وجزاك الله كل خير 
يعني صدقا انا ما اشتغلت طرق و صادفني مشروع ولم اعرف ماذا افعل ولكن بشرحك الوافي وضعتني على الطريق الصحيح فشكرا لك ولكل الاخوة


----------



## odwan (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ورفع الله قدرك ونفع بك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
باراك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدسندباد (30 يونيو 2009)

*جزيت خيرا " كثيرا"*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2009)

باراك الله فيكم جميعا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله خير:20:


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 يونيو 2009)

تـــــــــــســـــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا


----------



## al3rrrab (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

مجهود طيّب .. بارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## adel104 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ما جازى به أخاً عن إخوته و أسأله أن ينفعني بما تعلمته من هذا المنتدى ، إنه ولي ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور يالغالي وبارك الله فيك ياهندسة 
وجعلة الله لك في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد الزين (21 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات له قيمة ،الله يجزاك خير عليهامشكوووووووور


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ......


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجوا المزيد عن المنحنيات الحلزونية وكذلك المنحنيات الراسية وجزال الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله في الايام القادمة


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع 
ارجو نفعنا لو تفضلت بموضوع المنحنى الانتقالي في السكك الحديدية


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله اتحدث عن المنحنيات الانتقالية في 
موضوع منفصل وبصورة تفصيلية


----------



## طارق النجدى (4 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مستر ممادو (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور شديد


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد سعيد m (15 مارس 2010)

شكر جزيلا على المجهودك الرائع


----------



## المعنائي (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور عالشرح


----------



## abdallahothman (16 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## hany sabry (24 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الفاضل وبارك الله لك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (24 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية
وجـــــــزاك الله خيــــــــراً


----------



## م.مصطفى محمد مصطفى (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يونيو 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## خالد التهامى (13 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يناير 2011)

*باراك الله فيك*


----------



## بسام اليمني (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## youssryali (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## أبوتقي (11 مارس 2012)

أنت واحد من الافاضل في هذا المنتدي 
أشكرك علي علمك الوفير الذي لا تبخل به
وشكرا جزيلا للقائمين علي المنتدي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مارس 2012)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metkal (1 مارس 2013)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

